
Pop culture quotes written in first-order logic – can you figure them out? - AllTalk
http://jdh.hamkins.org/famous-quotations-in-their-original-language/
======
dalke
S.T.H(x) holds for ∀x where x ∈ {people} ∧ ¬{me, monkey_mine}.

